# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Предсказания Ванги о 3 мировой войне

## SENYA

Прочитайте продсказания Ванги...

http://www.rb.ru/office/gyncyclo/pic...13/100001.html

Похоже на правду...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

Не 'Анекдоты дня', нет?  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## taloran

> Прочитайте продсказания Ванги...
> 
> http://www.rb.ru/office/gyncyclo/pic...13/100001.html
> 
> Похоже на правду...


Мало ли что похоже. У майя в календаре 2012г. тоже отмечен, так что ) ...

http://smallbay.ru/gods/calendar.html

И вообще  концов света много будет и все мы не увидим. Волноваться не стоит, ровно как и о Третьей Мировой.  До неё ещё дожить надо  =)

----------


## SENYA

Конфликт с Грузией вполне может привести к третьей мировой войне...

----------


## priv8v

где-то помню давно видел полный список предсказаний Ванги - их оч много. и они все вполне возможны - почти нету ничего несбыточного в них - они вполне логичны и прогнозируемы - и их НАСТОЛЬКО много, что по теории вероятности даже видно, что некоторые из них должны сбыться - т.е ничего сверхъестественного в этих "предсказаниях" нету - это скорее можно назвать прогнозами - некоторые из них как и следует ожидать будут сбываться (и сбываются...)...

PS: в ближайшие 10 лет конца света, думаю не будет, равно как и третьей мировой.

----------


## borka

> Конфликт с Грузией вполне может привести к третьей мировой войне...


С какого перепугу?  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

Опять скатимся к политическим дискуссиям, тему закроют, а всем участникам Антон влепит по предупреждению. Моё предсказание не менее правдоподобно, чем Ванги  :Smiley:

----------


## SENYA

Согласен с Вами. Это вполне может произойти....

----------


## borka

> Моё предсказание не менее правдоподобно, чем Ванги


Я думаю, это не предсказание, а научно выверенный прогноз развития ситуации.  :Smiley:

----------


## NickGolovko

В подтверждение того, что мы творим свою судьбу сами, эту тему закрою я.  :Wink:

----------

